# LoL Problem. Meine Oddysee



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Forum, ich befinde mich auf großer Fahrt (unfreiwillig) und habe mich dazu entschlossen ein Tagebuch zu schreiben. Ob ich jemals zu euch zurückkehren werde ist noch ungewiss (also ob das Problem irgendwann mal beseitigt wird).

Vorab sorry für anstehende Doppelposts, wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen, mein Tagebuch ist bereits schon "etwas" länger


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Tag 1:
NACH CHAMP.AUWAHL FINDE ICH KEIN SPIEL <- ist die Ticketüberschrift


->mein name<- 18. Juni 2015 23:56
Hallo,

Mein Problem besteht seit dem 17.06.2015

Nachdem ich einen Champion gewählt habe, findet der Client kein Spiel ("Normales und kooperatives" Spiel). Eigene Spiele gehen. Meine Freundin kann an ihrem Rechner spielen. Wenn ich auf ihrem Rechner meinen Account starte, geht wieder nichts.


->Riot Mitarbeiter <-19. Juni 2015 18:02
Heyo,

um dir effektiver zu helfen, benötige ich detailliertere Informationen zu deinem Netzwerk.

Bitte hänge mir folgende Daten als Textdatei an dieses Ticket an (mit Ausnahme des Netalyzr-Tests!). Wenn du diese Informationen nur in Textform in das Ticket kopierst, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen:

• Netalyzer Test 
• Netzwerkinformationslog 
• Prozessliste

Informationen dazu findest du hier: 
--->Link zensiert <---



->mein name<- 19. Juni 2015 20:55
Hier die zwei verlangeten Dateien. Diese werden Ihnen aber nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn meine Freundin an meinem Rechner Ihren Account einloggt, kann sie ganz normal spielen. Logge ich meinen Account ein besteht oben geschildertes Problem. Ergo liegt es nicht an meinem Netzwerk / PC / System. 
Ich habe allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich die Suche nach einem Spiel (das kleine Fenster an der stelle normalerweise der große orangene "Spiel-Button" ist) nicht abbrechen kann. Nur LoL per alt+f4 bzw dem roten X zu beenden hilft dann noch.

Wenn ich die Suche abbrechen möchte kommt nach ca 1 Minute die Fehlermeldung die Sie in der angehängten Bilddatei sehen können.

Gruß ->mein name<-


->Riot<-21. Juni 2015 19:47
Heyo,

Ich konnte Microsoft Antimalware bei deine Testergebnisse entdecken, was problematisch für den Client sein könnte.

Wir haben eine detaillierte Anleitung dazu geschrieben, wie du deine Firewalls konfigurieren kannst, damit sie ohne Komplikationen mit League of Legends arbeiten. Allerdings funktionieren die „Deaktiviert“-Modi oder Listen mit Ausnahmen bei Firewalls von Drittanbietern oft nicht einwandfrei, selbst wenn sie ordnungsgemäß konfiguriert wurden. In diesen Fällen kann es notwendig werden, diese zu deinstallieren. Wenn du es trotzdem noch einmal mit der Konfiguration versuchen möchtest, kannst du dir diesen Artikel ansehen: 
https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752664#wq2

Falls du dich mit der Deinstallation deiner Anti-Viren-Programme unwohl fühlst, empfehlen wir dir, dein derzeitiges Anti-Viren-Programm durch Avast zu ersetzen, welches für den heimischen Gebrauch kostenlos ist. Es hat sogar einen Ruhemodus bzw. eine Gaming-Funktion, um das Beste aus deinem System herauszuholen, während du League of Legends spielst. 
Avast | Download Free Antivirus Software

Sollten dir dies nicht weiterhelfen, dann kontaktiere mich bitte noch einmal mit folgenden Daten neu erstellt: 
• Eine Netzwerkanalyse - https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752674#jwq1 
• Eine Textdatei mit den Informationen deines Netzwerks. - https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752674#jwq4 
• Eine Textdatei deiner laufenden Prozesse. - https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752674#jwq3



->Ich<-28. Juni 2015 08:16
NEIN, ich werde nicht noch weitere unnötige Logs erstellen und ich stelle auch keine Anti Malware Programme aus, weil dies TOTAL unnötig ist.

Mein Account geht nicht, auf meinem Rechner nicht, auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin nicht. 
Ihr Account funktioniert einwandfrei auf meinem Rechner, auf dem Rechner meiner Freundin.

Wie soll da ein Anti Malware Programm verantwortlich sein?


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

-> Riot <- 28. Juni 2015 19:26
Wenn du nur im Queue sitzt, und nicht einem Spiel zugeteilt wirst, dann deutet das meist darauf, dass dein Client keine Bestätigung vom Server erhält, dass du dich einem Spiel zusammenschließen kannst.



->Ich<-28. Juni 2015 21:06
Ja, das ist auch eine Beschreibung meines Problems aber keine Lösung.

Und nochmals ganz deutlich:

Mein Client, mein Rechner, mein Account = geht nicht

Mein Client, mein Rechner, Account Freundin = geht

Ihr Client, ihr Rechner, mein Account = geht nicht

Ihr Client, ihr Rechner, ihr Account = geht

daraus leite ich ab dass das problem nicht bei an meinem Rechner lokalisiert ist, sondern in euren Datenbanken.

Bitte darum das Problem zu beheben, Danke


----> ab hier Riot MB Nummer 2 <-----
30. Juni 2015 10:54
Hallo namezensiert,

danke für deine Geduld in dieser Sache! 
Ich hab mir alles sorgfältig durchgelesen und das klingt ja wirklich seltsam. Oo" Und echt lästig noch dazu! 
Ich werde mein Bestes geben, dass wir das wieder zum Laufen bringen, versprochen!

Eine eventuelle Lösung für dieses Problem stellt eine Neuinstallation des Spiels dar. 
Befolge hierfür die nachfolgenden Schritte. Solche Fehler werden meistens durch eine beschädigte Installation verursacht.

Bitte befolge sorgfältig die hier aufgeführten Anweisungen. 
https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/202539040

Hierbei gibt es einige Dinge, auf die du besonders achten solltest: 
1) Installiere das Spiel in diesen Ordner (den Standardordner): C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\ 
2) Führe den optionalen Schritt durch und entferne Adobe Air. 
3) Stelle sicher, dass du alle verfügbaren Windows Updates besitzt: http://www.update.microsoft.com

Zu Schritt 2:

Adobe Air deinstallieren: 
Troubleshoot AIR installation | Windows

Download der aktuellen Adobe Air Version: 
Adobe - Adobe AIR

Sollte dein Problem mit League of Legends weiterhin bestehen bleiben, zögere nicht, erneut mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen. 
Bitte füge in einem solchen Fall die nachfolgenden Berichte vom Aktualisierungsprogramm bei. Du findest diese an den folgenden Orten: 
C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\RADS\rads_lol_launcher.log 
C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\RADS\rads_user_kernel.log

Bitte versuche das auf dem PC deiner Freundin. Sollte es DANN noch nicht funktionieren, dann werde ich dich an einen Tech Specialist weiterleiten, der sich das Problem noch näher ansehen kann! c: Keine Sorge, wir kriegen das hin. 



->ICH<- 30. Juni 2015 18:54
Hallo. 
Anweisungen ausgeführt, Ergebnis nicht zufriedenstellend, Problem besteht weiterhin. 
C:\Riot Games\League of Legends\RADS\rads_lol_launcher.log <- diese Datei existiert bei mir nicht, die andere ist im Anhang

Ich weiss auch nicht, wieso ich an meinem System was rumstellen soll, wenn doch der Account meiner Freundin funktioniert... ES LIEGT NICHT AN MEINEM SYSTEM! 
Nochmal: 
Mein Client, mein Rechner, mein Account = geht nicht

Mein Client, mein Rechner, Account Freundin = geht

Ihr Client, ihr Rechner, mein Account = geht nicht

Ihr Client, ihr Rechner, ihr Account = geht

Jeder Account, von Freunden die bei mir zu Besuch sind und sich mit IHREM Account auf MEINEM RECHNER einloggen, geht, NUR MEINER NICHT!

Ich mach euch jetzt einen Vorschlag:

Ich bastel an meinem System definitiv nicht mehr weiter rum, wenn mir kein vernünftiger Grund genannt wird, wieso mein Account nicht geht, jeder andere aber schon.

Möglichkeit a) Ihr kommt mir jetzt mit einem vernünftigen Vorschlag (siehe oben) 
Möglichkeit b) Ich erstelle einen neuen Account. Dieser bekommt alle Champions inkl. Skins bereitgestellt, die mein jetziger Account auch hat. 
Alle Runenseiten und alle Runen die ich bereits für EP oder RP gekauft habe werden zugeschaltet. 
Alle verbleibenden RP und EP werden zugeschaltet. 
Was meine bisherigen Statistiken angeht, also aus Ranked Spielen etc etc ist mir egal, brauch man nicht beachten. Mein BeschwörerLvL ist mir auch egal. 
Champions + Skins + Runenseiten + Runen + RP + EP, das will ich auf dem neuen Account genauso vorfinden, wie es auf dem ejtzigen auch wäre.

Möglichkeit c) Ich deinstalliere League of Legends noch einmal und installiere die version 2.0 von LoL auch HotS von Blizzard genannt. 
Wenn ihr es nicht könnt oder wollt, die nehmen mein Geld auch, soweit ich meine bisherigen Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

So langsam vergeht mir die Lust meine Freizeit zu opfern. 
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen lieber Sachbearbeiter.

Gruß its´e´me Mario


->Riot2<- 01. Juli 2015 11:36
Hallo namezensiert,

tut mir Leid, dass dir meine letzte Antwort nicht so viel gebracht hat. Ich versuche hier wirklich mein Bestes! ó_ò 
Es gibt drei Schritte, die du noch durchführen kannst, ansonsten werden wir selbst intensive Untersuchungen anstellen und versuchen, den Bug für dich zu lösen!

1. Falls du Sonderzeichen im Passwort hast, ändere es bitte auf etwas ohne jegliche Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute.

2. Es scheint so, als hättest du ein Problem mit dem Pando Media Booster (PMB). Der PMB ist eine Peer-To-Peer-Lösung für das Herunterladen von League of Legends. 
Der Download wird dadurch abhängig von deiner Region beschleunigt. Während das Spiel heruntergeladen wird, teilt das Installationsprogramm auf diese Weise bereits empfangene Dateien auch mit anderen Nutzern. Sobald das Spiel vollständig heruntergeladen wurde, wird dies deaktiviert.

Wahrscheinlich lässt sich dein Problem durch eine Neuinstallation des PMB beheben: 
1) Öffne die Systemsteuerung und wähle dort „Software“ oder „Programme und Funktionen“ aus. 
2) Suche in der Liste den „Pando Media Booster“, wähle ihn aus und klicke auf „Entfernen“. 
3) Wenn das System um eine Bestätigung bittet, klicke auf „Ja“. 
4) Sobald der Pando Media Booster erfolgreich entfernt wurde, wird dir dies angezeigt. 
5) Möglicherweise musst du deinen Computer neustarten, um den Vorgang abzuschließen. Komme dieser Aufforderung nach, solltest du darauf hingewiesen werden. 
6) Lade dir hier die neueste Version des PMB herunter und installiere diese: http://cdn.pandonetworks.com/pando/pmb/PMBInstSafe.exe 
7) Führe den Downloader für das Spiel erneut aus (das etwa 2 MB große Programm, das du von uns heruntergeladen hast).

3. Falls das bei dir noch nicht so ist, stelle dein Spiel auf Englisch um.

4. Schlechte Leistung oder merkwürdige Fehler im Spielverhalten, besonders nach gerade erfolgten Patches oder Neuinstallationen, können meistens durch eine Reparatur behoben werden. Um die Reparaturfunktion zu starten, gehst du folgendermaßen vor:

1) Starte League of Legends. 
2) Wähle im Patcherfenster (das erste Fenster, das erscheint) das „?“ oben rechts. 
3) Im sich nun öffnenden Fenster wählst du „Reparieren“.

Sollte es dann noch nicht gehen, dann werde ich dich an einen Spezialisten weiterleiten, der den Bug mit deinem Account lösen wird.  
Tut mir Leid, dass ich dir noch einmal diese Geduld abverlange, aber ich will ganz sicher gehen, dass alles wieder funktioniert bei dir!


->Ich<- 01. Juli 2015 15:53
Alles durchgeführt, keine positive Veränderung.


->RIOT2<-01. Juli 2015 17:29
Hey namezensiert!

Oh Mann... Echt mysteriös. So etwas passiert nicht allzu oft. 
Ich habe jetzt etwas an deinem Account herumgestellt, funktioniert es jetzt?

Falls nicht, dann leite ich dich an einen Spezialisten weiter und der löst das für dich. 


->Ich<-01. Juli 2015 20:24
Funktioniert Nicht


->Riot2<- 01. Juli 2015 20:38
Hey namezensiert,

danke für deine Geduld! 
Ich werde dich nun, wie besprochen, an einen Game Account Specialist weiterleiten, der sich diesem Fehler nun annehmen wird. Tut mir Leid, dass es schon so lange dauert!

Danke nochmals für deine Geduld.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

->RIOT NUMMER 3! <- 02. Juli 2015 09:22
Hey name...ihrkenntdasjajetzt,

es tut mir sehr leid, dass du dieses Problem hast. Ich muss dazu ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich zum ersten Mal davon höre und es für mich richtig seltsam ist. Leider gibt es für mich nur eine Möglichkeit zu verifizieren, dass irgend etwas mit dem Account selbst und nicht etwa mit deinem PC/Netzwerk nicht in Ordnung ist - ich müsste es selbst prüfen.

Um dies zu tun bräuchte ich aber dein eindeutiges Einverständnis, dass ich mich von hier auf deinem Account einloggen darf. Diese Methode wäre jedoch nur hilfreich, wenn du diese Crashes auch in Bot-Spielen versuchst, da ich keinen anderen Modus auf deinem Account zum testen verwenden kann. Daher möchte ich dich bitten sicherzustellen, dass du den Fehler auch bei Botspielen bekommst.

Dein Passwort usw brauch ich nicht, benötige jedoch wie gesagt dein eindeutiges Einverständnis, dass ich diesen Test durchführen darf. Ich kann verstehen, dass dies sehr untraditionell klingt, jedoch ist dies der einzige Weg der mir einfällt es zu beweisen, falls der Account wirklich "kaputt" ist. Der Beweis wäre mir sehr wichtig, damit ich die darauffolgenden Maßnahmen, falls du Recht hast, verantworten zu können.

Wenn du dich dabei unwohl fühlst würde ich es total verstehen und würde nach anderen Wegen suchen, wäre aber länger und unsicherer. Bitte teile mir deine Entscheidung mit, damit ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen kann.



->Ich<-  02. Juli 2015 09:37
Hallo.

1.) Ja gerne. Ich gebe mein AUSDRÜCKLICHES Einverständnis, dass sich Riot Mitarbeiter in meinen Account einloggen dürfen um mir bei diesem Problem zu helfen!

2.) Kooperative und Freie Spiele funktionieren, also wird man daran leider wenig testen können 

3.) Zu meinem System sei gesagt, das ich heute (diese Mail) von meinem nagelneuen PC schreibe, auf dem soeben Windows 8.1 64 bit und LoL installiert wurde. Geht immer noch nicht...

4.) Würde es euch allen und mir nicht viel Zeit sparen wenn:

(Alte Kommunikation mit RIOT2 weiter oben) 
Möglichkeit b) Ich erstelle einen neuen Account. Dieser bekommt alle Champions inkl. Skins bereitgestellt, die mein jetziger Account auch hat. 
Alle Runenseiten und alle Runen die ich bereits für EP oder RP gekauft habe werden zugeschaltet. 
Alle verbleibenden RP und EP werden zugeschaltet. 
Was meine bisherigen Statistiken angeht, also aus Ranked Spielen etc etc ist mir egal, brauch man nicht beachten. Mein BeschwörerLvL ist mir auch egal. 
Champions + Skins + Runenseiten + Runen + RP + EP, das will ich auf dem neuen Account genauso vorfinden, wie es auf dem jezigen auch wäre.

Gruß ich


->Riot3<- 02. Juli 2015 13:56
Hallo xxx,

naja, wenn es bei Botspielen nicht klappt kann ich leider nichts testen - dass andere Leute auf deinem Account spielen ist ausdrücklich untersagt. Eine Ausnahme wäre für ein Botspiel um einen Fehler zu testen evtl. machbar aber wie gesagt gegen Menschen nicht.

Die Neuinstallation vor allem von Windows 8.1 wäre nicht wirklich hilfreich - bei Neuinstallationen kommen generell Probleme auf, wenn die Firewall und Admin-Berechtigungen nicht richtig eingestellt worden sind.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, und die ist sehr wichtig - bei diesem Test mit dem PC deiner Freundin, hast du es bei ihr zu Hause getestet oder wart ihr beide bei dir? Es wäre mir nämlich sehr wichtig nicht nur einen anderen PC sondern auch eine andere Internetverbindung zu testen. Falls du ein Smartphone mit 3G Internet hast und du 4-5 Striche Empfang hast, könntest du, falls du davon 40-50 MB opfern kannst, auch so testen 



->ich<-  02. Juli 2015 14:14
Beide Rechner, meiner und der meiner Freundin stehn im gleichen zimmer uns sind über die gleiche Leitung ans Internet angeschlossen. 
Heute abend werde ich testen Ob es sich mit dem Rechner Eines Freundes genauso verhält.


->riot3<- 02. Juli 2015 14:25
Hallo xxx,

super, danke für deine Zusammenarbeit - mir ist es wie gesagt sehr wichtig, dass es auf einem anderen PC mit einer anderen Leitung getestet wird.

Ich muss dich daran erinnern, dass das Teilen von Konten verboten ist, daher bitte persönlich bei deinem Freund testen, statt ihm die Logindaten zu geben  Danke!


->ich<- 02. Juli 2015 23:08
War bei meinem Kumpel vor ort. Auch bei ihm besteht das problem. Sein account geht, meiner nicht


->riot3<-  03. Juli 2015 12:29
Hallo xxx,

hm verstehe. Noch eine Frage und eine Bitte, sorry, muss leider sein:

1. Du hast gesagt dass du den Fehler in der Champauswahl bekommst, jedoch hast du nur 1 verlassenes Spiel in letzter Zeit. Dies bedeutet für mich, dass du den Fehler davor bekommst. Wann genau? Wenn du auf akzeptieren drückst und es dich normalerweise in die Champauswahl bringen sollte?

2. Ich benötige einen Netalyzr von dir - soll nicht bedeuten, dass wir deiner Verbindung die Schuld geben, es muss etwas spezifisches untersucht werden. Hier der Link:

ICSI Netalyzr

Einfach öffnen, Flash erlauben, laufen lassen und uns am Ende den Link, der zum Ergebnis führt, zuschicken. Danke!


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

->ich<- 03. Juli 2015 13:53
zu 1.) Ich gehe auf Spielen ->Team Ersteller -> solo -> dann wähle ich eine Rolle aus z.B Sup -> Leona -> Runen / Masteries / Beschwörungszauber und drücke auf "Gruppe finden" dann wird wieder der Homescreen des LoL Launchers angezeigt und oben wird ein Spiel gesicht statt dem "Spielen" Button. Und da passiert dann nix mehr. Geschätzte Zeit wird angezeigt nud verstrichene Zeit läuft munter weiter, ich kann die Suche dann auch nicht mehr abbrechen - reagiert nicht mehr. Und dann bleibt nurnoch LoL mit dem Roten X rechts oben am launcher zu beenden. 
Am 2ten Posting von mir hängt eine .png an, da sieht man es ganz gut.

zu 2. kommt gleich

->ich<-03. Juli 2015 14:06
http://n2.ZENSIERT!!!!!elf


->Riot3<- 03. Juli 2015 14:09
Hey xxx,

also doch Teamersteller? Denn am Anfang der Anfrage war die Rede von Normalen und Co-Op Spielen, habe mich daher gewundert. Ok, wir untersuchen dass jetzt mal und sagen dir Bescheid. Bitte noch ein letztes mal bestätigen, ob dies nur im Teamersteller passiert, oder auch in Normals, Ranked, ARAM, Dominion usw.


->ich<-  03. Juli 2015 14:22
Scheint im Moment nur der Teamersteller betroffen zu sein, wobei ich mir eigentlich sicher bin, dass beim erstellen der Anfrage ausser den eigenen Spielen nichts ging.


->riot3<- 03. Juli 2015 14:45
Hallo xxx,

der Teamersteller macht das ab und zu, leider - es kann also sein, dass die Dinge, die wir getestet haben, zumindest die Normals, Rankeds, ARAMs usw gefixt hat, was schon mal gut ist.

Aus dem Netalyzr konnt ich rauslesen, dass du eine relativ hohe Ping und 10% Packerverlust hast, was relativ viel ist. Ich vermute, dass kommt wegen dem WLAN - hast du zufällig die Möglichkeit, entweder deinen PC oder den Laptop deiner Freunden per Kabel an den Router anzuschließen und es nochmal versuchen? Danke für deine Geduld!


->ich<-  03. Juli 2015 14:59
Mein Rechner ist immer per Kabel am Router angeschlossen.

Der Teamersteller macht das manchmal? Ich bitte das Datum zu beachten seit dem ich KEIN spiel machen konnte.

Ich weise jetzt an dieser Stelle noch ein letztes mal darauf hin, das mein Account an beliebigen PCs, in beliebig verschiedenen Orten in Deutschland niht funktioniert. 
Alle anderen Accounts funktionieren auf meinem Rechner und auf Rechnern von Freunden bei denen ich vor ort war und wir getestet haben!

Wie soll da der Fehler Lokal an dem jeweiligen Rechner bzw an der Internetverbindung liegen? Wie???

Nochmal der Vorschlag, ich erstelle einen neuen Account und ihr schaltet ihn für mich so frei, dass ich wieder alles was ich bissher erspielt und mit Riotpoints gekauft habe, wieder habe. 
Das kostet euch nix und spart viel Zeit im vergleich zu ...was auch immer das bisher war...


->ich<- 06. Juli 2015 15:03
.


->ich<-  07. Juli 2015 17:05
Gibt es nochmal ein Update oder kann ich den Teamersteller Modus für mich jetzt vergessen?


->riot3<- 09. Juli 2015 11:59
Hallo xxx,

bitte Entschuldige vielmals die verspätete Antwort - ich war im Urlaub, jedoch hat ein kleiner Fehler dazu geführt, dass kein Kollege deinen Fall übernommen hat.

Ich kann sehen, dass du ein Normales 5v5 Spiel gewonnen hast, gehe daher davon aus, dass jetzt wieder alles außer der Teamersteller funktioniert. Da dieser in seiner Funktionsweise etwas unterschiedlicher ist, ist meiner Meinung nach und auch laut den Kollegen aus der technischen Abteilung das Problem mit ihm auf dein unstabiles Netzwerk zurückzuführen ist (wir hatten in der Vergangenheit, vor allem am Anfang vom Teamersteller mehrere solche Fälle). Hier die notwendigen Änderungen die du versuchen kannst vorzunehmen, um dies zu bessern:

1. Bitte lass folgende Anwendungen durch alle deine Firewalls zu (inklusive Windows Firewall): 
[League of Legends Ordner]\lol.launcher.exe 
[League of Legends Ordner]\RADS\system\rads_user_kernel.exe 
[League of Legends Ordner]\RADS\solutions\lol_game_client_sln\releases\[neueste version - z.B.: 0.0.0.xx]\deploy\League of Legends.exe 
[League of Legends Ordner]\RADS\projects\lol_air_client\releases\[neueste version - z.B.: 0.0.0.xx]\deploy\LolClient.exe 
[League of Legends Ordner]\RADS\projects\lol_launcher\releases\[neueste version - z.B.: 0.0.0.xx]\deploy\LoLLauncher.exe 
[League of Legends Ordner]\RADS\projects\lol_patcher\releases\[neueste version - z.B.: 0.0.0.xx]\deploy\LoLPatcher.exe 
[League of Legends Ordner]\RADS\projects\lol_patche 
r\releases\[neueste version - z.B.: 0.0.0.xx]\deploy\LoLPatcherUx.exe 
Oder schalte gegebenenfalls alle deine Firewalls (inklusive Windows Firewall) beim Spielen aus.

2. Es könnte auch hilfreich sein, den IP-Helper zu deaktivieren. Du kannst dies auf folgende Weise tun: 
- Klicke Start 
- Suche nach „Dienste“ (ohne Anführungszeichen) 
- Klicke auf Dienste (mit dem Zahnradsymbol) 
- Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf den IP-Helper 
- Klicke auf Eigenschaften 
- Klicke auf Stop 
Beachte: Du kannst die Aktivierung dieses Dienstes beim Systemstart deaktivieren, indem du den „Starttyp“ auf Deaktiviert stellst.

3. Bitte deaktiviere dein IPv6: https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752664#wq3

Sollte das Problem bestehen, so mache auch vorerst nur Custom Games und schick mir folgendes bitte: 
1. Eine Netzwerkanalyse: https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752674#wq1 (Starte den Test im Internet Explorer bitte!) 
2. Ein Networkinfo Log: https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752674#wq4 
3. Eine Prozessliste: https://support.riotgames.com/hc/de/articles/201752674#wq3


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

->xxx<-09. Juli 2015 14:21
Solange ich keinen vernünftigen Grund von euch genannt bekomme, warum es nur meinen Account betrifft, mach ich garnicht mehr. Ich hab die Schnauze voll.

Mein Account funktioniert Auf keinem PC in keinem Netzwerk Und ich war jetzt wirklich bei genug Freunden und bekannten vor Ort.

Immer das gleiche, mein Account geht nicht (der teamersteller) alle anderen Accounts gehen.

Auch kann auf meinem System JEDER der zu Besuch vorbei Kommt seinen eigenen Account einwandfrei nutzen.

Es macht absolut keinen sinn, dass es lokal bei meinem System, meinem netzwerk, oder an meiner Installation liegt.

HotS ist installiert, bekommt blizzard jetzt mein Geld - könnt ja mal in meine Daten gucken, den ein oder anderen Euro hab ich über die Jahre ja doch ausgegeben und würde ich wohl auch wieder ausgeben, wenn was interessantes raus kommt.

Gruß xxx


Und nun tritt RIOT MB 4 dem Schlachtfeld bei!

Hallo,

bitte entschuldige die Verwirrung und die lange Bearbeitung vielmals. Ich bin Spudder und ich werde diese Anfrage übernehmen und mein bestes geben, dein Problem zu lösen, wenn du noch Geduld hast. Deine Situation ist mir bekannt und ich werde dich so oft wie möglich kontaktieren und dir Informationen geben.



->xxx<-. Juli 2015 14:26
Hallo riot4. 
Ja mir ist immer noch an einer Lösung gelegen. Auch hab ich kein Problem damit das ein Kollege mal in Urlaub geht und da was bei der Übergabe schieft läuft, dass ist halb so wild und Urlaub brauch jeder mal. 
Meine Erneute Meldung war auch genau für so ein "Missgeschick" gedacht, also für den Fall das meine Anfrage - warum auch immer - im Stapel nach unten gerutscht ist. Was das betrifft, alles in Ordnung. 
Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe - MEHRFACH - der Fehler kann unmöglich lokal bei mir liegen, oder wollt Ihr mir erzählen, das die Systeme und Netzwerke im Saarland alle genau den Fehler haben, der NUR meinen Account stört? Wohl kaum.

Auf unzähligen Systemen funktioniert mein Account nicht. 
Auf meinem System funktioniert jeder Account bis auf meiner.

Gruß xxx


->riot4<-12. Juli 2015 15:55
Hallo,

ja, ich verstehe das voll und ganz. Probleme mit einzelne Konten sind selten, aber manchmal kann man solche auch finden. Ich werde morgen mit unseren Game Account Experten sprechen und zusammen nach einer Lösung suchen!




->riot4<-  14. Juli 2015 11:30
Hallo,

ein paar Neuigkeiten für deine Situation. Der Fall wird noch weiter überprüft und wir erwarten eine Antwort.


->xxx<- 18. Juli 2015 09:34
Ich erwarte auch immer noch eine Antwort ....


->riot4<- 18. Juli 2015 11:28
Hallo,

es tut mir leid, aber es geht um einen wirklich komplizierten Fall, deshalb dauert dies auch so lange.



->xxx<- 23. Juli um 14:59
Hier könnte Ihre Werbung stehen!

->riot4<- Am 25. Juli um 15:55
Hallo,

du hast auch Recht. Ich habe eine kleine Lösung probiert, bitte lass es mich wissen, ob diese funktioniert hat.

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, setzen wir mit den Untersuchungen fort. Also kurz als Verfassung: Du kannst kein Teambuilder auf das Konto ><>hier nennen die meinen INgameNick, der plötzlich zwischen dem wort und der Zahl noch n Sonderzeichen enthlt "ð" <<<, egal wo eingeloggt. Bei anderen, die auf deinem PC eingeloggt sind, tritt das Problem aber nicht auf.


->ich<- 25. Juli um 20:25
Hallo.

Die kleine Lösung hat keine Änderung gebracht, wie wäre es jetzt mal mit der großen Lösung?

Was soll ich mit einer Verfassung? Ich will keinen Staat gründen, ich möchte mich wieder über den Teambuilder anmelden können! 
Sollte das Zusammenfassung heißn, dann NEIN.

Mein INGAME NAME ist waddehaddedudenzensiert
Mein KONTO LOG IN NAME ist verratichnicht

ansonsten passt die Zusammenfassung


->riot4<-25. Julium 20:31
Hallo,

ok, vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Auf eine große Lösung warte ich auch selbst, da ich keinen Einfluss darauf habe.


----------



## Blaze83 (27. Juli 2015)

Schon weit gekommen, aber noch kein Land in Sicht. Melde mich wieder liebes Tagebuch ....hoffentlich ...



(Ich seh das doch richtig, dass der Fehler zu 99% nicht lokal bei mir liegen kann, oder?)


----------



## Stueppi (27. Juli 2015)

HAHA, das ist so super xD
[x] Abo


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Juli 2015)

Ich würde sagen: vergiss LoL einfach oder erstell dir einen neuen Account! Oder fang gleich mit "Heroes of the Storm" oder "Dota 2" an !


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

Neuer account fällt irgendwie weg,  wenn man sich anguckt was mein jetziger so alles freigeschaltet hat. Jeden Champion, 9 runenseiten, viele viele Runen und einiges an skins. 
Also wenn ich den Account aufgebe,  dann sicherlich nicht um einen neuen zu erstellen.
Dora zieht mich irgendwie 0, HotS werden Ihnen mir die Tage mal angucken.
Aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht in fremden Gezeiten verloren gehen wie Jack sparrow.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn sich sowas nicht Lösen lässt, dann  frag doch mal nach ob sie nicht alles auf einen anderen Account übertragen können.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Neuer account fällt irgendwie weg,  wenn man sich anguckt was mein jetziger so alles freigeschaltet hat. Jeden Champion, 9 runenseiten, viele viele Runen und einiges an skins.
> Also wenn ich den Account aufgebe,  dann sicherlich nicht um einen neuen zu erstellen.
> Dora zieht mich irgendwie 0, HotS werden Ihnen mir die Tage mal angucken.
> Aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht in fremden Gezeiten verloren gehen wie Jack sparrow.



Versteh ich., mein Main Account bei LoL hat auch einiges zu bieten. Dennoch habe ich mit HotS angefangen und muss sagen, dass es mir zum Teil sogar mehr zusagt, auch wenn es sich anders spielt. Die toxische Community bei LoL nervt gewaltig - und die Selbstüberschätzer!!!!!


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wenn sich sowas nicht Lösen lässt, dann  frag doch mal nach ob sie nicht alles auf einen anderen Account übertragen können.



Hab ich ja so 3, 4 mal vorgeschlagen. Aber darauf gehn se nicht ein.


----------



## JPW (28. Juli 2015)

Leute benutzen Teambuilder? 
Spiel doch blind pick oder Ranked?


----------



## Kindercola (28. Juli 2015)

oh man ey. Das durchzulesen hat aufjedenfall meine Frühstückspause versüßt... aber wie Sie gekonnt auf deine Vorschläge nicht eingehen  und du immer und immer wieder das selbe schreibst xD.
Entweder kriegen Sie das wirklich hin und du kannst wieder mit deinem Account zocken oder du gehst denke ich mal leer aus.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, hat man eigentlich auf seine "gekauften" Champs einen Anspruch wie in Blaze seinem Fall o.o?


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2015)

Das ist ja echt unbefriedigend. :I
Immerhin versuchen sie anscheinend fleißig, eine Lösung zu finden...



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wenn sich sowas nicht Lösen lässt, dann  frag  doch mal nach ob sie nicht alles auf einen anderen Account übertragen  können.


Hat er schon zwei mal gemacht.



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Versteh ich., mein Main Account bei LoL hat auch einiges zu bieten. Dennoch habe ich mit HotS angefangen und muss sagen, dass es mir zum Teil sogar mehr zusagt, auch wenn es sich anders spielt. Die toxische Community bei LoL nervt gewaltig - und die Selbstüberschätzer!!!!!


Ach, ist doch überall der gleiche Mist. Egal in welchem Thread man liest, die Kommunikation in  MOBAs ist oft nicht angenehm.
Dabei ist der Titel recht egal.



Kindercola schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, hat man eigentlich auf seine  "gekauften" Champs einen Anspruch wie in Blaze seinem Fall o.o?


Ich denke nicht. Man hat ja nur die Lizenz, das Spiel zu nutzen. Die könnte jederzeit entzogen werden, da sind sicher auch die gekauften Dinge dran gekoppelt.


----------



## Stueppi (28. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Neuer account fällt irgendwie weg,  wenn man sich anguckt was mein jetziger so alles freigeschaltet hat. Jeden Champion, 9 runenseiten, viele viele Runen und einiges an skins.
> Also wenn ich den Account aufgebe,  dann sicherlich nicht um einen neuen zu erstellen.
> Dora zieht mich irgendwie 0, HotS werden Ihnen mir die Tage mal angucken.
> Aber eigentlich möchte ich nicht in fremden Gezeiten verloren gehen wie Jack sparrow.



Solange du dich daran klammerst, solange wirst du in dem Spielesog gefangen bleiben und dich nciht trennen können. Der Support ist aber auch echt unfähig um zu verstehen das dein Problem an deinem Account hängt und nicht lokal bei dir xD


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

Anspruch? Der war gut XD Ne haste bestimmt nicht, AGBs werden sowas ausschließen ...

Teambuilder hat einen riesengroßen Vorteil. Wenn ich Jungle mit Champ X spielen will, melde ich mich damit an und warte. Ich hab dann kein geheule ala "mid or feed" und "I called top first!!!!11eld" weil die leute ja die Rolle haben die sie spielen wollen. Das nimmt viel von dem Gift aus dem Spiel. (Ausser man picked Teemo XD )


----------



## Zybba (28. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Teambuilder hat einen riesengroßen Vorteil. Wenn ich Jungle mit Champ X spielen will, melde ich mich damit an und warte. Ich hab dann kein geheule ala "mid or feed" und "I called top first!!!!11eld" weil die leute ja die Rolle haben die sie spielen wollen. Das nimmt viel von dem Gift aus dem Spiel. (Ausser man picked Teemo XD )


Für mich klingt das auch nach einem tollen System.
Als Dota Spieler wünsche ich mir, dass Valve das klaut! ^^

Man kann doch entweder einen bestimmten Helden oder die gewünschte Rolle angeben, richtig?


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

Beides. 
Du sagst ich möchte Held X als Rolly auf Position Z spielen.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Juli 2015)

Blaze83 schrieb:


> Beides.
> Du sagst ich möchte Held X als Rolly auf Position Z spielen.



Ja, ist nett. Manchmal wartest sdu aber ewig auf eine Rolle, da keiner Supp spielen will z.B. !
Ich spiel lieber ranked (ist zwar mehr geflame, trotzdem...), da werden die Rollen ja quasi auch in etwa nach seinem Wunsch ausgewählt. Es sei denn, man ist last pick und hat nur unkooperative Leute im Team. Dann isses eh meist schon ein Loss....


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

Im Ranked die Rollen Quasi aussuchen? Oo wohl kaum und da ich selbst auch nicht grad in ner hohen Elo spiele (Silber) sind echt genug Vollpfosten unterwegs die sich nicht benehmen können.

Da lieber Teambuilder und jeder hat genau die Rolle die er wollte und man hat seine Ruhe


----------



## Blaze83 (28. Juli 2015)

Land in Sicht!!!!



-> RIOT4 der junge hat n langen Atem<- 28. Juli um 15:54
Hallo,

wir haben leider noch keine Informationen 



Oh ne doch nur n Wrack von nem anderen Schiff ... was steht da?  "S .... W ....TOR....


----------

